# Super Bowl and Church?



## Double Barrel BB (Jan 30, 2006)

On the way to Church in Griffin I saw a Church(just outside Jackson on the Griffin side) that had a sign that said, "Super Bowl Sunday, 10ft Screen"

Just wondering what everyone thinks about this?

Doesn't make sense to me....

Thanks,
DB BB


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 30, 2006)

My church is having church and then haveing a Superbowl party as a fellowship time for the whole church.  We have been doing it with our sunday school program having competition between the groups.  We are having a chilli cookoff and all kinds of stuff.  Hey most people want to watch the game so why not use the game to get people to come to church?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2006)

probably trying to get folks to enjoy the party in a church sort of way


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 30, 2006)

Phillip Thurmond said:
			
		

> My church is having church and then haveing a Superbowl party as a fellowship time for the whole church.  We have been doing it with our sunday school program having competition between the groups.  We are having a chilli cookoff and all kinds of stuff.  Hey most people want to watch the game so why not use the game to get people to come to church?



Phillip and I attend the same church. We have 3 screens that are probably 20'. We usually have a real good crowd and lots of eats 

I watched it last year in the vestibule. It was the only TV that had the commercials on it


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 30, 2006)

ours is doing a party for the Super Bowl ......

I can't think of a better place to take the kids to watch the game .....

I think it's just a good reason to fellowship ......


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 30, 2006)

I think it is a great idea.

Our church in Greensboro used to do it specifically for the youth.

Instead of watching Brittney  Spears shake or Michael Jackson's sister rip her clothes off, we turn the TV off at halftime and deliver the Gospel.

Works out pretty good.


----------



## fredw (Jan 30, 2006)

May even get a few folks in the church that wouldn't normally attend.


----------



## Weejuns (Jan 30, 2006)

Our church has had a social on 'Souper' Bowl Sunday for several years. We charge admission. One can of soup, which goes to the Crisis Center in our Association. During half time, we have a guest speaker.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 30, 2006)

I think it's total hogwash but that is just my opinion !!!!!!! Church should be for one purpose only and that's Jesus Christ !!!!!!!!


----------



## Georgiaastro (Jan 30, 2006)

I think I will have to go along with jody on this one.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 30, 2006)

We just have our regular Sunday night service.


----------



## RThomas (Jan 30, 2006)

Phillip Thurmond said:
			
		

> My church is having church and then haveing a Superbowl party as a fellowship time for the whole church.  We have been doing it with our sunday school program having competition between the groups.  We are having a chilli cookoff and all kinds of stuff.  Hey most people want to watch the game so why not use the game to get people to come to church?


Sounds awesome.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 30, 2006)

There are many ways to introduce someone to Christ.  Our church, which is very conservative, will be having a super bowl party of some sort.  All of this will be done after regular services.  As some has stated, we will also be turning off the commercials and half time show; during those times the talk will be focused on Christ.  This is simply another way to fellowship to try to get some nonbelievers exposed to the Gospel.  One can go through the Bible and see numerous ways God has taken seemingly bad situations and turned it into a way to glorify Himself, this is the way I view what we are doing.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 30, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> I think it's total hogwash but that is just my opinion !!!!!!! Church should be for one purpose only and that's Jesus Christ !!!!!!!!



Jody? Are you sure? You sound like maybe there's a little doubt about how you feel?  

I wish you wouldn't hold back!


----------



## Lthomas (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry but I just dont get the relationship between christ and football. Is it just me? Oh well to each his own. No I am not condeming it. I just do not see the need to mix the two.


----------



## Count Down (Jan 30, 2006)

I believe it has a lot to do with the congregation. I don't that happening in an "older" populated church...I would like to believe that they are advertising as a way to get visitors to come and maybe use that time to plant a seed of faith...Maybe for the younger generation, it really might help the youth draw their friends in...Not sure that my church would do it though...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 30, 2006)

Not that I could ever change anyone's mind and would not be so pretentious as to think that I may, does this scripture apply to this discussion?:

1 Corinthians 9:19-23 NKJV

19 For though I am free from all men, I have made myself a servant to all, that I might win the more; 20 and to the Jews I became as a Jew, that I might win Jews; to those who are under the law, as under the law, that I might win those who are under the law; 21 to those who are without law, as without law (not being without law toward God, but under law toward Christ+), that I might win those who are without law; 22 to the weak I became as weak, that I might win the weak. I have become all things to all men, that I might by all means save some. 23 Now this I do for the gospel's sake, that I may be partaker of it with you.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 30, 2006)

Along the lines of the scripture quoted (1 Corinthians 9:19-23 NKJV), I believe God can use all things to draw people to Himself.  

Many congregations have modern worship music today, and that was frowned upon a few years back.  Yet youth in church use this to God's glory.  Then there's sunday school classes that teach on a whole lot of topics and draw many in to what the word says because of a topic's relavence in today's culture.  The topic is'nt used to validate any "culture", but allows for openness to what God says about it.  Think about the "secular" song "Cat's in the cradle", we had a whole message about parenting after playing the song.

Never been to a church hosting the S_Bowl, but if sports is  mixed with christian fellowship & teaching, I'd say go for it


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 30, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> I think it's total hogwash but that is just my opinion !!!!!!! Church should be for one purpose only and that's Jesus Christ !!!!!!!!


Im right there with you I dont think with all the beer commercials and other suggestive material that a church is the proper place.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 30, 2006)

As for those of you that are using the argument of maybe we will get alot of people to come if you will read the scripture you will find that if we lift Christ up then he will draw "ALL MEN" unto him.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 30, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Im right there with you I dont think with all the beer commercials and other suggestive material that a church is the proper place.



Reread the posts. Only the game is shown, not the commercials or the half time show.

Is it OK to fellowship during Church softball?


----------



## ilikembig (Jan 30, 2006)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> Reread the posts. Only the game is shown, not the commercials or the half time show.
> 
> Is it OK to fellowship during Church softball?



That is a great question. 

Would it matter if the TV was placed in the eating area of the church or a classroom?

I think it would be a good safe environment for folks to watch the game(only game). A good time for the kids.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 30, 2006)

One recommendation I recieved from one of the Sunday School Teacher seminars I attended at the Ga. Baptist Convention Center in Toccoa that I really hope to try one day, is to put all the kids name in a hat and during each commercial have a name drawn and if your name is drawn you get up and testify during that commercial.

Sound's like a great idea to me!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 30, 2006)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> Reread the posts. Only the game is shown, not the commercials or the half time show.
> 
> Is it OK to fellowship during Church softball?


Its ok to fellowship anywhere but a place of worship to me should be just that , nothing else.JMHO


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 30, 2006)

Let me clarify myself on this. If it were a time other than normal church services and the folks want to get together and watch the game that is one thing. For instance, Friday night a bunch of us men from our church are going to a hockey game. Just a nice time for us men to fellowship and enjoy a good time together. The problem I have with what we are talking about here is I'm assuming the Super Bowl will be played when the church is normally having services and I don't believe in putting God on the back burner in his house so we can watch a football game. My God is a jealous God.


----------



## PWalls (Jan 30, 2006)

Would people be coming to the church for a meaningful worship time with the Lord? Would the Holy Spirit be freely moving among the congregation as they are in an attitude of worship?

Or, would everyone be hoping the testifying and speaking would hurry up and get over so they could get back to watching the game? Or would the normal loud and raucous behavior associated with men watching football (complaining about the refs and leering at the cheerleaders) interfere with the worship service?

I just think that people would be more focused on the game and it's allure than any meaningful worship. I will be at church on Superbowl Sunday during our regular worship service and intercessory prayer times.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 30, 2006)

I got the impression the game was after normal service time(s).  If not, then, no, I would in no way miss my Sunday service for the game.  IMHO


----------



## Randy (Jan 30, 2006)

I am not sure I would feel comfortable watching the Super Bowl at church.  I mean pizza and beer at churh?  Naaa, I would not feel comfortable.


----------



## blindhog (Jan 30, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> As for those of you that are using the argument of maybe we will get alot of people to come if you will read the scripture you will find that if we lift Christ up then he will draw "ALL MEN" unto him.



Amen!

I DON'T see anywhere that God wants us to use worldly entertainment to "draw" the unsaved to Him.
To me just a skewed fleshly excuse to make "doing church fun".
We are to exhort and build one another up through the study and expository of the written Word.
We are to carry the gospel to the world, not "entice" them to our assembly for the purpose of evangelizing.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 30, 2006)

The point may've been made in so many words already...  that if non-church folks are going to watch the game anyway, why not invite them to a church meeting around the game? (make it "family friendly", no beer, screen out/turn off the commercials, etc.)  
If you have a good christian group there & leaders & teachers who will present God's word, this could be a good thing. 

Now here's where I'm gonna get in trouble...  the church building is exactly that: a *building*.  ('nuff said?)  *BUT.... use it for God's glory and bring in souls for Christ, whatever it takes.*  If you are a believer in Christ, then YOU are the "temple of the Holy Spirit" and YOU bring God into the situation, whatever it is.  Yep, I could do a whole thing on keeping the "temple" HOLY... but I'll go with that as a given here when it comes to our lives.  Whether or not the value of a meeting of God's people (His temple) is lessened by watching a football game in a church building I guess would depend on what is taught (or allowed) by the leaders of that meeting.

Sometimes USING "the world" can be productive for the kingdom, provided you are not trying to be "OF" the world ("world" = system dominated by evil)


IMHO


----------



## leroy (Jan 30, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> Let me clarify myself on this. If it were a time other than normal church services and the folks want to get together and watch the game that is one thing. For instance, Friday night a bunch of us men from our church are going to a hockey game. Just a nice time for us men to fellowship and enjoy a good time together. The problem I have with what we are talking about here is I'm assuming the Super Bowl will be played when the church is normally having services and I don't believe in putting God on the back burner in his house so we can watch a football game. My God is a jealous God.




I think they said they do this after there regular Sun. night service.


----------



## leroy (Jan 30, 2006)

I take it with all that are against it that you never have dinners or any other gathering at your Churches other than your worship services. I think you can throw a little fun in there every once and a while without being condemned.


----------



## SBG (Jan 30, 2006)

No.


----------



## Count Down (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok...Well you know, there are reasons why you don't attend every church you every tried...It's because you have to attend where the lord tells you to..Good or Bad, the superbowl sunday at church will end up being an entire social event...Most people won't watch the game...I'm sure that there will be other events going on...And I don't think that any of the churches we attend can cast a stone, I'm sure there are secrets that could pale incomparison to a simple superbowl game......Nothing is perfect, not even a church..


----------



## Lthomas (Jan 31, 2006)

How bout recording the superbowl and all those that want can get together at someones home after service. The lord cleaned the temple of all those that traded and sold. I think he made a very bold statment as to what should and should not be conducted in a church. 
BTW.. If the church is supposed to be the body of christ,  it is perfect. Mabey a church that is not perfect is without christ. Just something to think about. 
I dunno. I dont go to church so I am not here to condem or condone. I just find this rather interesting. 
I am sure that those buying and selling at the synagogue could stand and justify their means as well. 
In the words of christ...
"My house shall be called of all nations a house of prayer" 
 after that statment he chastised the buyers and sellers buy saying that they have made it a den of theivs. 
I dont think he would of had reservation if it were a superbowl event. 
Just my opinion which dose not amount to a hill of beans.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 31, 2006)

StriperAddict said:
			
		

> Now here's where I'm gonna get in trouble...  the church building is exactly that: a *building*.  ('nuff said?)  *BUT.... use it for God's glory and bring in souls for Christ, whatever it takes.*  If you are a believer in Christ, then YOU are the "temple of the Holy Spirit" and YOU bring God into the situation, whatever it is.
> 
> S
> 
> ...


I agree the church building is just a building(and it will burn with ferverent heat just like everything else) but to the "world" it eximplifies(sp) the house of God and we want God there everytime that we meet, therefore IMHO we need to keep it clean of the things of the world.


----------



## leroy (Jan 31, 2006)

If you only watch the game and take out the commercials and halftime like these said they were going to do and replace it with testimonies, reading of Gods word, etc. it could mean that someone could be saved through this that might not otherwise and that would make it worthwhile


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 31, 2006)

*Does the Salvation Have to Be That Night?*

What if you opened the doors of the facility and a non-churched person - One who would have never darkened the doors for a worship service, prayer meeting, or covered-dish supper, walks in with a friend to watch the big game on a killer-big screen -- He sees Christians enjoying one another's company, enjoying the game, and simply enjoying life -- before that time he thought all those 'church people" were just a bunch of fuddy-duddys who were either naive, or, hypocrites - Neither of which he wanted to be...  But now, after he's experienced this great night of fun and fellowship, he feels safer, and more open to checking out one of the worship services - he comes - The next week he brings his wife and kids - They start hearing the word, growing in fellowship, and slowly the Holy Spirit works their hearts to the place they accept Christ and entrust their well-being to Him and Him alone for their salvation - They tell their non-churched neighbors about this great place - The neighbors begin to attend, they have the similar experience, and their  grown children who live in another state begin to see the life-transformation happening in their lives.  The children begin to seek this and start attending a church in their area with the grand children, and the same thing happens over again... On and on it plays itself out - The Gospel spreading around the world because....  Well, because a church was bold enough to meet that one man where he was...  Certainly something to think about...


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 31, 2006)

Prayer will do the same thing.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 31, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Prayer will do the same thing.


But, can this be an answer to those prayers?  We pray for the non-churched man - The scenario I painted comes to life, and those prayers are answered a 100 fold...  I'm not against anyone NOT having the Super Bowl shown in their facility -- But I just can't understand why anyone would be adamant about it BEING shown if it's reaching people for Christ?????  Why can't it be a both/and where the kingdom is glorified and souls are saved both ways?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 31, 2006)

Pastor!

Church is for the people that go every Sunday and set in the pews! You can't seriously expect them to reach out to sinners!

Are you crazy?!?!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 31, 2006)

Ill say this about the subject at hand, I read in the scriptures (and many of you wonder why I dont tell you where this can be found in the word, I think it encourages folks to look for themselves, therefore sharpening the sword of the gospel) where christ threw out the money changers and those that sold doves, he was angered, and told them that they had made the house of the lord a den of theives, to me that scripture alone is enough for me to be convinced to leave all things that are of the world outside the church, look dont get me wrong here folks I ve been to Super Bowl get togethers, for the last several years, but I will not attend or be asscociated (sp) with the showing or even the allowance of a TV in the place that I worship.

I dont condem those that do. I dont have that power nor is it my job that is up to  the master not me. But I will stand firm on what I beleive, I think we all should think twice about the power that God has given to us through prayer.

All this other is not needed, dont get me wrong as I have stated before it is good to fellowship. I just think we ought to be careful what and how we would promote certain things in the world.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 31, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Pastor!
> 
> Church is for the people that go every Sunday and set in the pews! You can't seriously expect them to reach out to sinners!
> 
> Are you crazy?!?!


I know that was meant in jest. But prayer if we will use it will certainly be alot more powerful in bringing in those who dont go to church.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 31, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Ill say this about the subject at hand, I read in the scriptures (and many of you wonder why I dont tell you where this can be found in the word, I think it encourages folks to look for themselves, therefore sharpening the sword of the gospel) where christ threw out the money changers and those that sold doves, he was angered, and told them that they had made the house of the lord a den of theives, to me that scripture alone is enough for me to be convinced to leave all things that are of the world outside the church, look dont get me wrong here folks I ve been to Super Bowl get togethers, for the last several years, but I will not attend or be asscociated (sp) with the showing or even the allowance of a TV in the place that I worship.
> 
> I dont condem those that do. I dont have that power nor is it my job that is up to  the master not me. But I will stand firm on what I beleive, I think we all should think twice about the power that God has given to us through prayer.
> 
> All this other is not needed, dont get me wrong as I have stated before it is good to fellowship. I just think we ought to be careful what and how we would promote certain things in the world.



I don't cull people that disagree with me but as usual me and you see things alike.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 31, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> I know that was meant in jest. But prayer if we will use it will certainly be alot more powerful in bringing in those who dont go to church.



Pastor Greg,

I want to fully understand. You believe that your church members outreach should consist only of setting the church building and praying for outsiders to show up?

Believe me when I tell you that I am a soldout, firm believer in the awesome power of prayer, but I also believe God intended for us to get up and go! (That's Biblical as well! )


----------



## Count Down (Jan 31, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Ill say this about the subject at hand, I read in the scriptures (and many of you wonder why I dont tell you where this can be found in the word, I think it encourages folks to look for themselves, therefore sharpening the sword of the gospel) where christ threw out the money changers and those that sold doves, he was angered, and told them that they had made the house of the lord a den of theives, to me that scripture alone is enough for me to be convinced to leave all things that are of the world outside the church, look dont get me wrong here folks I ve been to Super Bowl get togethers, for the last several years, but I will not attend or be asscociated (sp) with the showing or even the allowance of a TV in the place that I worship.
> 
> I dont condem those that do. I dont have that power nor is it my job that is up to  the master not me. But I will stand firm on what I beleive, I think we all should think twice about the power that God has given to us through prayer.
> 
> All this other is not needed, dont get me wrong as I have stated before it is good to fellowship. I just think we ought to be careful what and how we would promote certain things in the world.



Well spoken Branch...you put it down better than I could've...Good Post


----------



## Count Down (Jan 31, 2006)

Why can't someone find out what church this is...I'd be glad to call them and get their take on it...Wouldn't that be fair?  They may have additional issues at hand...never know..


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 31, 2006)

I'll say - We are all on the same team - I will not condemn anyone for NOT doing things the way I fell lead to do them, and I won't debate the already convinced over issues that will never be resolved this side of heaven.  I cherish all my Christian brothers and sisters, whether they do church the way I do or not (By the way, we ALL in our western culture do church much differently than it was done at it's birth 2000 years ago). I can only ask, and hope, that we can all be open to God's grace in reaching the vast, vast majority of non-churched people who are literally living in our back yards...  We are more missionaries in America today than ever before - We can learn from some of our predecessors that the most successful missionaries have always been those who understand the culture they are attempting to reach - (Those missionaries who did not became great stock for the natives soup   ) -- So - All that said, my passion is reaching the 217,000 non-churched people who are within 20 miles of our Church's doors -- If inviting them to a prayed up Super Bowl party will bring them into the kingdom -- Well - I'll just have to take my chances that this is the thing for us to do, and know that I'll one day face Jesus for the reconing of my decisions/actions...  I suspect I'll have some of those folks who were invited to the party welcoming me in, but hope more than anything else I hear those words we all hope to hear...  _Well done, my good and faithful servant..._ 

And in the words of that great theologian, _That's about all I got to say about that..._


----------



## DDD (Jan 31, 2006)

Our church does not have service on Sunday night, instead every Sunday School class has super bowl parties at people's houses.  

Church was virtualy empty on Super Bowl night anyways, so they take the church to the house.  During 1/2 time they have a 5-10 minute devotion time from the teacher and then that's it.  Great way to get people who don't go to church to attend.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 31, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Pastor Greg,
> 
> I want to fully understand. You believe that your church members outreach should consist only of setting the church building and praying for outsiders to show up?
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that I am a soldout, firm believer in the awesome power of prayer, but I also believe God intended for us to get up and go! (That's Biblical as well! )


When the gospel is preached it will go out through the church it is the churches duty to carry it on through to the rest of the world. Also we need to pray for the drawing power of God to do excactly what he said that we could do by lifting his name he would draw all men unto him,
I think we should innvite people to come and be with us every time that the doors are open, and you  know what if folks would have the faith of a grain of mustard seed and pray beleiving that those prayers would be answered then I say again the church would be full every Sunday anyway.


----------



## Count Down (Jan 31, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> I'll say - We are all on the same team - I will not condemn anyone for NOT doing things the way I fell lead to do them, and I won't debate the already convinced over issues that will never be resolved this side of heaven.  I cherish all my Christian brothers and sisters, whether they do church the way I do or not (By the way, we ALL in our western culture do church much differently than it was done at it's birth 2000 years ago). I can only ask, and hope, that we can all be open to God's grace in reaching the vast, vast majority of non-churched people who are literally living in our back yards...  We are more missionaries in America today than ever before - We can learn from some of our predecessors that the most successful missionaries have always been those who understand the culture they are attempting to reach - (Those missionaries who did not became great stock for the natives soup   ) -- So - All that said, my passion is reaching the 217,000 non-churched people who are within 20 miles of our Church's doors -- If inviting them to a prayed up Super Bowl party will bring them into the kingdom -- Well - I'll just have to take my chances that this is the thing for us to do, and know that I'll one day face Jesus one day for the reconing...  I suspect I'll have some of those folks who were invited to the party welcoming me in, but hope more than anything else I hear those words we all hope to hear...  _Well done, my good and faithful servant..._
> 
> And in the words of that great theologian, _That's about all I got to say about that..._



Tom, your right too! Is it possible that a couple of views can be correct?..You are looking at it with a lot more knowledge of the faith than I will ever confess to have.  From your point I can't argue with you...I'm still an infant when it comes to the word..I admit that....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 31, 2006)

I hope this was an abberation9sp0 but a couple of years ago a church not far from my house had a big ad in the paper that they would have a brief service and gather in the fellowship hall for a super bowl party. I thought that was very sad rushing the service but talking in all the super bowl. I'm not saying any of y'all are gonna do this but this was actually in the paper.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 31, 2006)

Tom we are on the same team,lets stay in the heat of the battle,(for christ) and God bless everyone of yall 

I just always remeber what dad and grandad taught me " if its right in the heart then go with it and dont let nothing or no one tell you different, but be respectful of others feelings" 
I respect yalls feelings.


----------



## DDD (Jan 31, 2006)

> I hope this was an abberation9sp0 but a couple of years ago a church not far from my house had a big ad in the paper that they would have a brief service and gather in the fellowship hall for a super bowl party. I thought that was very sad rushing the service but talking in all the super bowl. I'm not saying any of y'all are gonna do this but this was actually in the paper.



It's just a Baptist bait and switch.   

Actually the plan is to just get them in the church.  Chances are if they feel comfortable and meet one or two people that go there on a regular basis, they will come back more than just once or at Easter and at Christmas.

Just like planting a seed.  You can't expect to plant a patch of pees today and go out and pick 'em tomorrow.  I personally think it's a good thing.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 31, 2006)

DaculaDeerDropper said:
			
		

> It's just a Baptist bait and switch.


----------



## dawglover73 (Jan 31, 2006)

Dacula, you nailed it... in marketing it's called "eating the elephant one bite at a time."  I think the Lord is a mighty marketer and appreciates whatever we do to get people in his light.  AND, I don't know that this is out of line, anyway.  To have a place for kids and parents to enjoy a game that would otherwise be enjoyed in a less family-friendly environment is quite conruent with what church means to me... sure, worshiping Jesus is the bottom line, but doesn't offering a safe, holy place to socialize fall under that?  Of course, there is no right or wrong answer to that... but that's my take.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 31, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Tom we are on the same team,lets stay in the heat of the battle,(for christ) and God bless everyone of yall
> 
> I just always remeber what dad and grandad taught me " if its right in the heart then go with it and dont let nothing or no one tell you different, but be respectful of others feelings"
> I respect yalls feelings.



Greg,

I trust you did not take my comments in the wrong spirit. What is good for one congregation may not work for another.

You may find this difficult to believe but there are actually folks out there that will simple squirt a little water on a feller during a Baptism!!! 

But I'm certain it is all good to Him!


----------



## DDD (Jan 31, 2006)

> Dacula, you nailed it... in marketing it's called "eating the elephant one bite at a time." I think the Lord is a mighty marketer and appreciates whatever we do to get people in his light. AND, I don't know that this is out of line, anyway. To have a place for kids and parents to enjoy a game that would otherwise be enjoyed in a less family-friendly environment is quite conruent with what church means to me... sure, worshiping Jesus is the bottom line, but doesn't offering a safe, holy place to socialize fall under that? Of course, there is no right or wrong answer to that... but that's my take.



We used to call it, "Trick 'em into Heaven and Eternal Life... They'll thank you later."  

We have seen many people come to know the Lord from this night alone.  Thanks to tivo, if we want to watch the commercials we can watch them later, our church just takes 1/2 time to share the word, have some give aways and show un-churched folks that church doesn't have to be the same way day in and day out.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 31, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Greg,
> 
> I trust you did not take my comments in the wrong spirit. What is good for one congregation may not work for another.
> 
> ...


  No not at all. If christians cannot make fun of themselves from time to time then we are certainly in trouble and are fated to lead a sad life.

Yeah I have a hard time understanding folks that like to throw a little water instead of using it all.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Jan 31, 2006)

This is my personal belief;

That if you let the world come into the church you devalue the message that the church stands for.

DB BB


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 31, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Ill say this about the subject at hand, I read in the scriptures (and many of you wonder why I dont tell you where this can be found in the word, I think it encourages folks to look for themselves, therefore sharpening the sword of the gospel) where christ threw out the money changers and those that sold doves, he was angered, and told them that they had made the house of the lord a den of theives, to me that scripture alone is enough for me to be convinced to leave all things that are of the world outside the church, look dont get me wrong here folks I ve been to Super Bowl get togethers, for the last several years, but I will not attend or be asscociated (sp) with the showing or even the allowance of a TV in the place that I worship.



Well said Branch !!!!  I can see that me and you look at things alot alike. This exact scripture came to my mind yesterday when I first read this thread.


----------



## RThomas (Jan 31, 2006)

One of the great benefits of church is the sense of community and belonging.  Aside from bringing new members to the flock, events like these can only strengthen the church community.  That alone would be reason enough to hold such events.
Also, if a good friend or neighbor invited me, a non-christian, to such and event, would I go?  Very possibly.  Would it change my views, not likely, but isn't getting them through the door just the first step?


----------



## DDD (Jan 31, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Branchminnow
> Ill say this about the subject at hand, I read in the scriptures (and many of you wonder why I dont tell you where this can be found in the word, I think it encourages folks to look for themselves, therefore sharpening the sword of the gospel) where christ threw out the money changers and those that sold doves, he was angered, and told them that they had made the house of the lord a den of theives, to me that scripture alone is enough for me to be convinced to leave all things that are of the world outside the church, look dont get me wrong here folks I ve been to Super Bowl get togethers, for the last several years, but I will not attend or be asscociated (sp) with the showing or even the allowance of a TV in the place that I worship.



Branch, I completely agree with you about it not being shown at church.  I think that is why our church has it held in diffrent people's homes.  Neighbors can walk next door, feed their bellies, watch the game, and maybe make a change in their life while the whole time thinking they were just going to watch the game with some "good people."


----------



## PWalls (Jan 31, 2006)

DaculaDeerDropper said:
			
		

> Branch, I completely agree with you about it not being shown at church.  I think that is why our church has it held in diffrent people's homes.  Neighbors can walk next door, feed their bellies, watch the game, and maybe make a change in their life while the whole time thinking they were just going to watch the game with some "good people."



Exactly. No one is saying that a Super Bowl party can't be a good lead to witness or evangalism. I am just saying no need to do it inside the Church sanctuary. I see no reason a Christian couldn't invite people to his/her home and accomplish the same thing.


----------



## leroy (Jan 31, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> Exactly. No one is saying that a Super Bowl party can't be a good lead to witness or evangalism. I am just saying no need to do it inside the Church sanctuary. I see no reason a Christian couldn't invite people to his/her home and accomplish the same thing.



If you are doing it with the hopes of leading people to Christ the Church is the perfect place to have it.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 31, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> Exactly. No one is saying that a Super Bowl party can't be a good lead to witness or evangalism. I am just saying no need to do it inside the Church sanctuary. I see no reason a Christian couldn't invite people to his/her home and accomplish the same thing.


Absolutly… and what is happening then? We're having “CHURCH” in our house, and that is always a great idea, ministry, evangelism tool, etc.  

Greet Prisca and Aquila….Also greet the church that is in their house (Rom. 16:3-5).
The churches of Asia greet you. Aquila and Prisca greet you heartily in the Lord, with the church that is in their house (1 Cor. 16:19; emphasis added).
Greet the brethren who are in Laodicea and also Nympha and the church that is in her house (Col. 4:15; emphasis added).


Just a reminder though:  The “church” is where people come together to fellowship & share their Lord with each other and the world.  I love being with my brothers & sisters in Christ to come and worship, and getting equipped to share the “word” with the world.  The other task of the worship service environment is that “church” (again, not necessarily a ‘building’, but where the body of Christ comes together) ought to be a hospital for sinners.  Hospitals may not minister a “cure” the same way all the time.  Therefore, I think a church building has great opportunities to reach its community for Christ in different ways as well.  IMHO 

And hey, sometimes coming here to this support area is like having ‘church’ also.   

If you make the argument that you can’t show football because you’re trying to keep the church holy, then you’re desecrating your home if you bring the same thing there.  Of course that's a drastic conclusion, but you get the point...

*IMHO, both the church building structure and a believer’s home are tools for Gods use.  YOU are Gods building, His temple, His place where men are drawn to Christ.  Keep YOUR temple holy and as you lift up Christ, He will draw men unto Himself.*


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 31, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> Well said Branch !!!!  I can see that me and you look at things alot alike.



I can see that one of you should be very afraid!

I jest ain't certain which one?!?!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 31, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> I can see that one of you should be very afraid!
> 
> I jest ain't certain which one?!?!


It aint me that needs to be skeered


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 31, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> I can see that one of you should be very afraid!



Afraid of what?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 31, 2006)

Jody, you ain't never actually met branch, have you?!?!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 31, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Jody, you ain't never actually met branch, have you?!?!


I know him well he is as good a feller as I know.


----------



## Weejuns (Jan 31, 2006)

As one of the first posters on this thread, please let me calcify my post. Our Sunday evening service is moved up to 5pm in the Sanctuary as usual. Then we are going into the social hall for the meal and game(minus commercials and half time event). It seams that some read this to mean that the game would be shown in the Sanctuary, I would be very much against that. The Sanctuary is for worship and special occasions IE. weddings/ funerals, no football.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 1, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Jody, you ain't never actually met branch, have you?!?!



Never met him but maybe one day.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 1, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> Never met him but maybe one day.


I seriously look forward to it but you may be disappointed


----------



## Randy (Feb 1, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Jody, you ain't never actually met branch, have you?!?!



I have.  He is a little bigger than I had him pictured.  Funny, he said I was a little smaller than he thought I would be.  Said the way I talk on here, he had me pegged for a big guy.  I told him dynomite comes in small packages.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 1, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I have.  He is a little bigger than I had him pictured.  Funny, he said I was a little smaller than he thought I would be.  Said the way I talk on here, he had me pegged for a big guy.  I told him dynomite comes in small packages.


----------



## PWalls (Feb 1, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> If you are doing it with the hopes of leading people to Christ the Church is the perfect place to have it.



Please show in scripture where we are instructed to lead people to Christ in the Church building. It is my understanding we are to "go" and make disciples.

I just think there is an inherent negative attitude/opinion about the game (beer, commercials, competition, cursing, whatever) associated with that game that would not be good to include in the Church property. Of course, that is just my opinion.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 1, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> Please show in scripture where we are instructed to lead people to Christ in the Church building.



Show me where it mentions a "Church Building" at all?

I'm not trying to be argumentitive about the issue. I think the issue has pretty well been settled as a "It may be good for some and not so good for others" kind of issue. 

I just don't remember any discriptions of a church building other than Christian's homes, gardens, groves etc.?


----------



## PWalls (Feb 1, 2006)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Show me where it mentions a "Church Building" at all?
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumentitive about the issue. I think the issue has pretty well been settled as a "It may be good for some and not so good for others" kind of issue.
> 
> I just don't remember any discriptions of a church building other than Christian's homes, gardens, groves etc.?



I don't think there is either. Mention plenty of times about the Temple.

New Testament church was Christian homes.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 1, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> I don't think there is either. Mention plenty of times about the Temple.
> 
> New Testament church was Christian homes.



That's as I remembered it as well.

Also, I'm just an ametuer historian but I've heard that TV reception in first century Jerusalum was very poor!


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 1, 2006)

*home churches, continued*



			
				PWalls said:
			
		

> I don't think there is either. Mention plenty of times about the Temple.
> 
> New Testament church was Christian homes.



Here's an interesting, albeit 'heavy' take on these points. Mind you, I DON'T have a problem with getting together with God's kids every Sunday in a church "building", and in either a home OR building Christ can be lifted up, because they "are not forsaking the assembling of themselves together" ....

*"It has been argued that the only reason the early church didn’t build church buildings is because the church was still in her infancy. But that infancy lasted through quite a few decades of recorded New Testament history (and more than two centuries after it). So if the building of church buildings is a sign of the church’s maturity, the church of the apostles of which we read in the book of Acts didn’t ever mature.

I suggest that the reason none of the apostles ever built a church building is because such a thing, at bare minimum, would have been considered outside of God’s will, since Jesus left no such example or instruction. He made disciples without special buildings, and He told His disciples to make disciples. They would have not seen any need for special buildings. It is just that simple. When Jesus told His disciples to go into all the world and make disciples, His disciples did not think to themselves, “What Jesus wants us to do is to build buildings and give sermons to people there once a week.”

Additionally, building special buildings may even have been considered a direct violation of Christ’s commandment to not lay up treasures on the earth, wasting money on something that was entirely unnecessary, and robbing God’s kingdom of resources that could be used for transformational ministry."*

From:
http://www.inplainsite.org/html/house_churches.html


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 1, 2006)

I need to add that if your church building glorifies the Lord and His will is done (ministering to the needs of people, hearing the word, being trained to be sent out "into the world", etc.), then there's no reason God won't bless such a church.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 1, 2006)

Everyone has done a fine job expressing themselves in this thread. I have but one thing to add. The differences in how we approach this issue reminds me that this is why many small towns in our part of the country have a First Baptist Church and a Second Baptist Church, etc.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 1, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Everyone has done a fine job expressing themselves in this thread. I have but one thing to add. The differences in how we approach this issue reminds me that this is why many small towns in our part of the country have a First Baptist Church and a Second Baptist Church, etc.



Yes indeed.  And when the Lord calls us up and we have "church" in our eternal home, we won't need all different denominations


----------



## PWalls (Feb 1, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Everyone has done a fine job expressing themselves in this thread. I have but one thing to add. The differences in how we approach this issue reminds me that this is why many small towns in our part of the country have a First Baptist Church and a Second Baptist Church, etc.



Never have seen a "Second Baptist Church".

It's always First Baptist Church and then you either get street names or other names.

Guess no body wants to call their church "Second".


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 1, 2006)

There is a second Baptist in Murphy, NC


----------



## JasonTville (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hmmmmm.....*

There is a second Baptist Church in Griffin.



Church is where two or more are in Jesus name, there also he shall be. I think when you get past the "traditional" church stuff All Jesus really wants and deserves is a relationship with you that is closer than you have with anyone else. If you're at Church and you think about football during the service, that is placing it before God... If you are at Church AFTER service then you are simply enjoying a sport wiht you're friends and with Jesus being there to have fellowship and watch the game then why not? Jesus threw the Gamblers out of the temple for glorifing thier sin. Footbal is not a gamble it's a test of intelligence, courage, teamwork, strength and passion. Sure people bid money on it, People bid money on EVERYTHING. Where would you rather someone be? in Church on superbowl Sunday or in a sports bar...  The Beer commercials and halftime performances are no more than you face when you walk outside everyday. Either in the sky in the form of a billboard or from a car stereo playing way too loud some of you Dale Jr fans are the biggest walking/driving Beer comercials of them all ( love the Earnhardts by the way, RIP DALE). I wouldn't be so fast to judge what a church is doing to draw folks in.


----------



## brofoster (Feb 1, 2006)

Brothers,

     This can be good and it can be bad.  My church mentioned this weekend that it will be hosting a superbowl event as well.  There will food and snacks for those that attend.  These are Christian brothers and families that attend our congregation, that would normally be watching the game at home alone.  Why not do it together?  The problem arises when you start trying to use football to draw people to church.  The word of God is supposed to do that, and if that doesn't do it for them; they're there for the wrong reason anyway.  I've seen that alot with these wildlife suppers.  Trying to boost the roll, offering, and attendance through men's stomachs.  That is wrong.  Many came to Jesus when he was splitting the loaves but remember most of them left when their gut was full.  Advertising things like that for church just shouldn't be.  That's something you see in front of sleezy bars.  If a man won't take Jesus Christ, his death and burial for his sins; he can stay out of my church and go eat and watch the game somewhere else.  Don't get me wrong if you want to invite someone you've been working with is one thing, and could probably get them started off right.  The difference is that that person showed interest before the game and the need to be fed.

Brofoster


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 1, 2006)

Brofoster,
I don't understand how the wild game dinner fits in here. I went to one two weeks ago and they had gospel singing, UGA's chaplain gave a powerful speech about forgiveness and then the pastor got up and read scripture, we prayed and he gave an invitation for those without Christ to come an accept him and be saved. This was alot different than the Super Bowl.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 1, 2006)

I went to one sponsored by a church a month or so ago and they had it in the middle school cafeteria. Like Jody said I think it is different.


----------



## leroy (Feb 1, 2006)

We have a wild game supper every year in our fellowship hall.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 1, 2006)

brofoster said:
			
		

> The problem arises when you start trying to use football to draw people to church.
> Brofoster



"I have become all things to all men..."
Christians who enjoy sports have a better chance with non-Christians who like sports too. They can use that ground to make a friendship that will lead to a solid witness.   

I did not become a christian by a witness from someone I didn't know; he was a friend already who shared some things in common, and God used that to make talking points towards the gospel for me.  A football game, dinner, or other event (fishing!) are great 'bridges' to relationships and chances to share Christ.
 
oh, IMHO


----------



## leroy (Feb 1, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> Brofoster,
> I don't understand how the wild game dinner fits in here. I went to one two weeks ago and they had gospel singing, UGA's chaplain gave a powerful speech about forgiveness and then the pastor got up and read scripture, we prayed and he gave an invitation for those without Christ to come an accept him and be saved. This was alot different than the Super Bowl.



How is it different? same principle different topic. with their super bowl party they were going to have speakers and invitation so in my opinion no different. I'm for either


----------



## brofoster (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't get me wrong guys, I don't see anything wrong with having the game at church.  I personally will be there.  My point is this: I will also be there every other Sunday at 9am and 6pm to worship when the game gone or whether it's off or on.  If anyone is showing the game during service or as a substitute for a service, I believe that is wrong.  I have even seen Churches cancel service for Christmas and move services to watch the games.  I have seen Christians have 5 minute service before they get on a bus and go to a game.  Give us an inch and we will take a yard every time.  We can not compromise.  Brothers let us remember that we are the last line of defense from Satan tearing this place apart.  If we start commercializing and compromising the gospel, we may have some troubles.  It just seems to me like we are starting to use "bait" to bring people to Christ.  I see it on Tv everyday.  There is always some hook line to serve as an incintive for attendance.  What happened to good ole fire and brimstome soul convicting preaching.  Now we are reduced to promoting football games and food.  It's a crying shame.  That's what the word of God is for.  As far as wildlife suppers.  Same thing.  You all know good and well that over the half the peole that come, would not be there if it wasn't for the feast.  You may have a dynamic speaker, and even an invitation to salvation, but try putting it out there without the food, and the numbers will fall through the floor.  Shamefully, as a Marine I have seen it first hand.  Soldiers, Sailor and Marines swamping to the feast.  They wouldn't give it a second look without it.  Not many people want to hear the gospel, nor will they be saved; but most people can't go 4 hours without eating.    

The fields are white with harvest but the reapers are few.

Brofoster


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 2, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> How is it different? same principle different topic. with their super bowl party they were going to have speakers and invitation so in my opinion no different. I'm for either



leroy,

With all respect to Jody, I have to agree with you. The Super Bowl gatherings I've attended, Christ was proclaimed to be Lord, folks were told that He was The Truth, The Life and The Way and our Pastors prayed with or were at least there to pray with those that accepted the invitation.

I've been to several Wild game dinners as well. even went one a couple of years ago where David's Greene and Pollack attended with Chappy!

Both serve the same purpose-draw few people in the direction of the church that would not ordinarily walk through the door.

I've related this here before but maybe some of you haven't read it. When I first started teaching Sunday School, I taught a "couples" class. However, I quickly noticed that in reality, it was a "wives" class. I installed a coffee maker, ask one of the members to provide doughnuts and spread several copies of Christian Sportsman around the room.

Evidently the wives got the hint and mentioned to their husbands that we had fresh hot coffee, eats and MY GOODNESS!! That crazy teacher was a HUNTER!!!

In a remarkably short period of time our "wives" class became known as "Married with Children" (affectionately) and our classroom was THE gathering spot up to an hour prior to class for men to sip coffee and talk about hunting, football and fishing while the wives talked about whatever it is chicks talk about, and young'uns ran about drinking OJ and interacting!

We had to get a bigger room and eventualy had to split the class 3 times over about 4 years, each time creating a new teacher and leader.

Yes! I tricked them and trapped them with trappings that are not described in the Bible!

Was I wrong to do it?

I certainly don't believe so. In fact there is absolutely no way that such an untrained, rough looking, poor speaker as myself could have done anything of that magnitude without Christ at the helm and as the inspiration!

That said, had I not got down to business and taught Biblical Doctrine when the bell rang, the effort would have been hollow and worthless.

It's the same with a "Super Bowl Party".


----------



## leroy (Feb 2, 2006)

good post jeff


----------



## tiger14 (Feb 2, 2006)

It is a great opportunity to share a testimony @ half time and fellowship with others that may not be interested unless there is something such as the Super Bowl or a wild game supper to be involved with.  Unfortunately in some instances you have to go main stream in order to reach the masses.  I have been involved in several parties such as this as well as wild game gatherings and all of them were a hit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2006)

The wild game supper I attended was on a Friday night, absolutely no other church activities going on. For some reason, with this Super Bowl being Sunday night, I get the feeling that the Lord is just gonna have to take a back seat that night.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe if your life is holy, then what you do for the Lord becomes holy to Him.  If Christ does not take a back seat in your life then sincere efforts to reach the lost can be sanctified.

But if such an idea is a stumbling block to the church body, yes, it would be in the best intrests of that local assembly to obstain.  

Such a spirit directed outcome on both fronts I completly understand.


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Feb 2, 2006)

Better to watch in a Church than in a Bar full of drunks!!!!


----------



## Georgia Stalker (Feb 5, 2006)

well some people stay home from going to church because they want to watch the superbowl but now they can with the 10ft. screen. Nobody should be missin church for football. Church is a time for worship and praise, not for anything else. forgiveness is also in there too. All you got to think of is this- What would god do? church or football. That should give you a hint. but if you miss church then ask for forgiveness and it will be forgiven. It is also one of the 10 commandments too.


----------

